# Maus laggt / bleibt hängen



## holzmensch (3. April 2011)

Hallo,
seit einer Woche habe ich ein Phänomen, das ich mir nicht erklären kann. Wenn ich etwas Spiele oder auch einfach nur FireFox offenhabe, bleibt meine Maus für 2-3sec hängen und bewegt sich nicht. Mein Computer ist nicht wirklich überlastet und der lagg bezieht sich nicht auf das ganze System, denn das Spiel läuft weiter, nur ich kann die Maus nicht bewegen.

Ich habe keine Ahnung warum und woran es liegen könnte, kann mir einer evtl einen Tipp geben?

Vielen Dank


----------



## _Alex_ (4. April 2011)

Wenn du ne Maus mit Batterien hast, dann Batterien wechseln. Das Problem kenn ich eig. nur von dort.

Ansonsten mal ne andere Maus probieren (hast sicher noch eine im Haus).

Gruss


----------



## Bratkartoffel (4. April 2011)

Hallo,

bei einer Funk-Maus könnte es noch an Störquellen liegen, zum Beispiel den Empfänger zu nahe am Monitor.

Gruß
BK


----------



## holzmensch (4. April 2011)

Die Maus ist kabelgebunden mit USB, deswegen wird es nicht an den Aussetzern liegen. Außerdem würde ja dieses Windowsgeräusch kommen, wenn man Geräte entfernt / anschließt, doch da kommt nichts.

Deswegen ist mir immernoch ein Rätsel woran es liegen könnte. Gibt es evtl ein Programm, dass die Mausaktivität protokolliert oder sowas?


----------



## PC Heini (4. April 2011)

Grüss Euch

Systemaktivitäten werden im Systemprotokoll aufgezeichnet. ( Zu finden unter System/Verwaltung )
Ist diese USB Maus ne Kugel oder ne Lichtsensor Maus?


----------



## holzmensch (5. April 2011)

Also ich habe die MS IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0 und Windows 7. Habe nun in der Verwaltung rumgesucht und finde die Protokolle nicht. Vielleicht kannst du mir ja netterweise genau sagen wo ich das finden kann.

Wenn die Maus aussetzt / hängenbleibt, dann leuchtet sie immernoch rot, also nicht, dass sie kurzzeitig ausgeht oä.


----------



## chmee (5. April 2011)

(1) andere USB-Ports ausprobieren - vielleicht macht jener Mätzchen..
(2) Da lichtermittelnde Maus - ist der Untergrund irgendwie schmutzig oder fettig geworden?

Es hört sich aber eher nach einem Software- denn einem Hardwareproblem an..

mfg chmee


----------



## holzmensch (5. April 2011)

Am Ports liegt es nicht. Habe meine alte Lasermaus angeschlossen und die funktioniert ganz normal. Habe nun 2 Mäuse gleichzeitig drin. Dann wird es wohl an der anderen Maus liegen... Oder kann das sein, dass da irgendwelche Programme / Treiber unfug mit der einen Maus treiben?


----------



## PC Heini (6. April 2011)

Nein, am Treiber oder einem Programm liegt es nicht. Wahrscheinlicher erscheint mir ein elektronisches oder mechanisches Problem an der Maus vorzuliegen. ( Abschirmungskabel gebrochen, Kondensator verabschiedet sich usw ).
Ne neue Maus ist da wohl angesagt.


----------

